# Ball Perfect Mason jar...error...



## jughed (May 10, 2004)

I'm not a collector of jars, so I would like to know if anyone could tell me how rare/common, and how valuable of these jars are. I have 2 Ball Perfect Mason jars with the same error, the word PEPFECT, and both are aqua. They were not blown in the same mold...that tells me that they may be common...true?


----------



## diginit (May 18, 2004)

Howdy Jughed,
   Noticed your post with 0 replies and thought I'd through in my 2 cents worth.
 As I understand, blue and aqua ball bottles are more collectable than the clear.I have a few of each. Anything with a mistake from the factory is worth more and is more desirable to the collector.There are alot of web sites for ball bottles. Just do a search.
 Good Luck!


----------



## woody (May 18, 2004)

Your jars are listed in the Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 with a value of $10-15.
 Red Book #284-2 on page 47.


----------



## jughed (May 18, 2004)

thanks a lot


----------



## Postrophe (May 29, 2004)

I was wondering the same thing. I have an imperfect perfect mason jar also. The words don't line up and the T in perfect is almost invisible. I was wondering how common this was.









 Paul


----------



## jughed (Jun 19, 2004)

here's a pic of the jars..


----------

